# Zamboanga City



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone hearing the current news out of Zamboanga City?
Its being reorted that AFP is engaged in heavy fighting with 400+ MNLF fighters in the City and that Philippine Naval Patrol Boats have engaged 100+ more in small vessels intercepted off the city port!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Reports are settling down! The news is now being reported that the Navy intercepted and engaged approx 100 MNLF in small boats off Zamboanga City. The surviving MNLF made landfall where they then engaged in sporadic firefights with AFP troops. They are hold up in at least three city villages and are holding hostages!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

They are having kind of a wild day in that area. Continuing news stories can be found
here on the Philippine Daily Inquirer


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

That's why I am not in Zamboanga City or Mindanao for that matter. Just a precaution


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> That's why I am not in Zamboanga City or Mindanao for that matter. Just a precaution


Will, ACS did put out a warning to American citizens last week specifically warning about travel to Zamboanga area! NSA mudt have had some inklings. Also Phil Navy gunboats made an intercept starting things off!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

overmyer said:


> Will, ACS did put out a warning to American citizens last week specifically warning about travel to Zamboanga area! NSA mudt have had some inklings. Also Phil Navy gunboats made an intercept starting things off!


PAC just posted the new one in the member's lounge above. Have a look...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Emergency Message to U.S. Citizens
U.S. Embassy, Manila, Philippines
September 9, 2013

THE EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES IS TRANSMITTING THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AS A PUBLIC SERVICE TO U.S. CITIZENS IN THE PHILIPPINES. PLEASE DISSEMINATE THIS MESSAGE TO ALL U.S. CITIZENS IN YOUR ORGANIZATION OR NEIGHBORHOOD. THANK YOU.

Violence Near Zamboanga City, Mindanao



The U.S. Embassy in Manila advises U.S. citizens against any travel to the Zamboanga region due to ongoing clashes between Philippine security forces and armed insurgents of the Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF). MNLF insurgents have been engaged in battle with Philippine security forces in Barangays Rio Hondo, Sta. Barbara, Sta. Catalina, Tetuan, Talon-Talon, and Mariki in Zamboanga City since early morning, September 9, 2013. The Zamboanga City airport is currently closed. We have no information at this time whether the clashes will expand to neighboring areas, nor how long they may continue.
The Embassy has heard no reports of violence in neighboring Basilan province, but urges U.S. citizens to exercise caution and remain vigilant regarding their personal security situation.

U.S. citizens in the Zamboanga City area should shelter in place to avoid becoming involved in the fighting or should follow any instructions from local authorities regarding evacuation.

The Embassy urges all U.S. citizens to postpone any travel to the Zamboanga peninsula area at this time. The Embassy strongly reiterates its recommendation that U.S. citizens exercise extreme caution when travelling to Mindanao and to keep personal safety and security in mind during any stay in Mindanao. 

For more information on security conditions in Mindanao, please refer to the July 5, 2013 Travel Warning for the Philippines that is posted on our web site,
Messages to U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines.

The Embassy wishes to remind all U.S. citizens to remain vigilant and maintain an appropriate level of personal security in all circumstances by reviewing your personal safety plans; remaining aware of your surroundings, including local events; and monitoring local news sources for updates.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

The Embassy is located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, Manila, Philippines and is open 0730-1600, Monday through Friday. The Embassy's main telephone number is (632) 301-2000. American citizens needing to speak to the Embassy can dial this number and ask to be connected to the American Citizen Services (ACS) unit or with the Embassy Duty Officer (for calls outside of normal business hours). You can also contact the ACS unit through email at [email protected] or through the Embassy Facebook page. Please visit our website for information on all services offered by the ACS unit.

We strongly recommend that U.S. citizens travelling to or residing in the Philippines enroll in the Department of State's Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) program. Registering gives you access to updated information on travel and security within the Philippines and makes it easier for the Embassy to contact you in case of emergency. If you don't have Internet access, enroll directly at the nearest U.S. Embassy or consulate.

You can also stay up to date by bookmarking the Department of State's website, which contains all current Travel Warnings and Travel Alerts, as well as the current Worldwide Caution. Please consult the Country Specific Information on the Philippines, for general information about the Philippines. For additional information, refer to "A Safe Trip Abroad" on the State Department's website. 

Contact the U.S. Embassy for up-to-date information on travel restrictions. Current information on safety and security can also be obtained by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada, or a regular toll line at 1-202-501-4444 for callers from other countries. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). You can also stay up to date by "following" us on Twitter and "liking" the Bureau of Consular Affairs on Facebook. You can also download our free Smart Traveler App, available through iTunes and the Android market, to have travel information at your fingertips.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

I am still in Zambo now at Mercedes which is about 12klm from the City where the fighting was.

I fly out out of on Wednesday after spending 2 weeks here.

So sad to see the innocent jeepney driver and passenger die.

These people dont wish to as-simulate but rather dictate.. It is an ass of a religion....Thats another story..cheers


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

seram said:


> I am still in Zambo now at Mercedes which is about 12klm from the City where the fighting was.
> 
> I fly out out of on Wednesday after spending 2 weeks here.
> 
> ...


Stay safe! Hopefully the situation will have normalized and they have the airport open for your flight out!


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

overmyer said:


> Stay safe! Hopefully the situation will have normalized and they have the airport open for your flight out!


Thanks Mate.. The city is surrounded by Government Troops...cheers


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

This is how pathetic things are here.

The MNLF came by boat to Zambo on Monday Morning killing and taking hostages. Their only way out will be by boat, die or surrender.

24 hours later re-enforcements of MNLF solders arrived by boat and took an additional 20 hostages.

GMA News Online | GMA News Online

Wouldn't the first thing you do is to cut off an escape root which is from the sea. The navy have a base in Zambo.. But now reinforcements have arrived. Unbelievable..

10 Years ago this same MNLF commander raided Zambo City and killed and took hostages. After negotiations the MNLF were allowed to leave in return for releasing the hostages. No retribution for killing people. 

10 years on they are back. What is the bet they will be allowed to leave and no retribution for the deaths... 

This reminds me so much of the fiasco with the Hong Kong bus hostage situation in Manila 3 years ago...cheers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think the soldiers have bullet proof vests or Kevlar helmets, as a soldier I wouldn't take any chances or engage them the MNLF are probably better equipped and have commanders that know what there doing.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

be safe seram,,keep your head down.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I don't think the soldiers have bullet proof vests or Kevlar helmets, as a soldier I wouldn't take any chances or engage them the MNLF are probably better equipped and have commanders that know what there doing.


At last year's fiesta I partied with some AFP vets who saw action there, each had gunshot scars, pretty heavy stuff.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

This is pi**ing me off! Wife's grandma and a bunch of other family are there only about 2 blocks from the fighting. 

Her cousins are on the PD and FD in Zambo City, and are not home now. Grandma can't really be moved, so they are stuck. More family was in Santa Catalina. Some were able to escape, but the same thing there. Elderly parents that can't evacuate without assistance, and no one is available to do it.

She talked to her aunt a little while ago. They are hearing lots of gunfire and explosions.  They are safe for now, but who knows what will happen next. Her aunt said that Abu Sayyaf are in on it now, reinforcing the MNLF. Tanks were being brought in for the army.

According to one of the maps I saw yesterday, the hotel we stayed at by the docks last year is only about two blocks away from all this, as well. That's such a pretty area too with all the old Spanish architecture. 

We're getting ready to head stateside in 24 hours so I can take some exams. She is so stressed out, and this isn't helping me, either. I just hope that they can end it soon. :fingerscrossed:

Anyone know if we still have troops there supporting the army? I know the Marines always had a contingent "advising" there.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> Anyone know if we still have troops there supporting the army? I know the Marines always had a contingent "advising" there.


I feel for you, could not imagine...

I thought the same about the troops but then remembered that would make sense. 

There's supposedly 2000-2500 in Mindanao somewhere....


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> This is pi**ing me off! Wife's grandma and a bunch of other family are there only about 2 blocks from the fighting.
> 
> Her cousins are on the PD and FD in Zambo City, and are not home now. Grandma can't really be moved, so they are stuck. More family was in Santa Catalina. Some were able to escape, but the same thing there. Elderly parents that can't evacuate without assistance, and no one is available to do it.
> 
> ...


We (US) have a SpecOp Base there!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

overmyer said:


> We (US) have a SpecOp Base there!


yah, but don't mean they gonna wade into a local street bash right ?? 



seram said:


> 10 years on they are back. What is the bet they will be allowed to leave and no retribution for the deaths...
> 
> This reminds me so much of the fiasco with the Hong Kong bus hostage situation in Manila 3 years ago...cheers


Most likely, my bet too is, they will be let off safe, in the name of 'peace' so they can repeat it again a few years later .. after all, they know what cannot happen to them right?


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Christians.... Their so " Christian" so "nice" so " forgiving" so "non confrontational" Maybe if MY fellow Christians donate food, money, real estate , build a few mosque, be more accepting of Islam and sharia law, THEN I am SURE the mnlf, as, milf, and the rest of those MF's will be NICE! This seems to be working well for my home country USA!! I hope and pray that the "other than Muslims" wake and cure!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

joenasia said:


> Christians.... Their so " Christian" so "nice" so " forgiving" so "non confrontational"


and they don't think twice before slitting anybody's throat or pumping a couple of bullets into anybody's heart .. 

 

let's get back to the story here now ..


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> and they don't think twice before slitting anybody's throat or pumping a couple of bullets into anybody's heart ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

joenasia said:


> ecureilx said:
> 
> 
> > and they don't think twice before slitting anybody's throat or pumping a couple of bullets into anybody's heart ..
> ...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

AFP pulled one of the Scout Ranger Battalions, combating NPA here in ****** Occidental, yesterday. It's been sent to reinforce troops in Zamboanga! 
Let's hope NPA is unable to take advantage!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

The wife talked to her aunt again last night. Gunfire and explosions were worse yesterday, but they are still safe. Most of the other relatives in Sta. Catalina were able to escape, but a few had to stay with the elders, who are too old to be moved.

Everyone is just hunkered down trying to stay safe.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

YAkc130

The Hotel you stayed in was The Lantaka. It is on the water and only a short distance from where the fighting is.

Do not forget that the US soldiers are there to train and give logistic help. They are not there to fight. 

This invasion has not held the front page of the Manila newspapers. The Pork Barrel saga dominates the headlines.

If you give these people a foot they will want a yard. Zamboanga City has already been lost to the Muslims. The Christians are slowly being pushed into the outer baranguys. In the end all will have to convert. They will not assimilate. cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Flights*



seram said:


> YAkc130
> 
> The Hotel you stayed in was The Lantaka. It is on the water and only a short distance from where the fighting is.
> 
> ...


Here's the latest on flights out of there if you dont already have the info:


MANILA, Philippines–The Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines has suspended Zamboanga Airport operations from September 10-12, 2013 due to the current security situation in Zamboanga City.
Because of this, the following Cebu Pacific flights are cancelled from September 10-12, 2013:
5J 851/852 Manila-Zamboanga-Manila
5J 855/856 Manila-Zamboanga-Manila
5J 859/860 Manila-Zamboanga-Manila
5J 857/858 Manila-Zamboanga-Manila
5J 433/434 Cebu-Zamboanga-Cebu
5J 393/394 Davao-Zamboanga-Davao
5J 839/840 Zamboanga – Tawi-Tawi – Zamboanga
5J 845/844 Cagayan de Oro – Zamboanga – Cagayan de Oro
All CEB passengers affected by these cancellations may avail any of the following options: rebooking of flights for travel within 30 days from original departure date with no penalties, full travel fund or full refund. They may also reroute their flights to the nearest alternate station to Zamboanga.
Guests may call (02)7020-888 or (032)230-8888 for their preferred option, any time even after their flights.
CEB hopes for its guests’ understanding as this situation is beyond the airline’s control. CEB will continue to provide updates as soon as available.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

seram said:


> Do not forget that the US soldiers are there to train and give logistic help. They are not there to fight.
> 
> This invasion has not held the front page of the Manila newspapers. The Pork Barrel saga dominates the headlines.
> 
> If you give these people a foot they will want a yard. Zamboanga City has already been lost to the Muslims. The Christians are slowly being pushed into the outer baranguys. In the end all will have to convert. They will not assimilate. cheers


Yeah. That's what my friend was told back in the 80's when he was there. That's where he got his combat "cherry" broken. Officially, that's why they are there. But bullets don't discriminate between "advisors" and combatants. 

And you're right. It's the same elsewhere. Convert or die. I hear that from friends in other countries, and also from some of the Islamic people I work with here. Not as blunt, but the meaning is the same.

Religion of peace, my a**.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*In The Line Of Duty*



yakc130 said:


> Yeah. That's what my friend was told back in the 80's when he was there. That's where he got his combat "cherry" broken. Officially, that's why they are there. But bullets don't discriminate between "advisors" and combatants.
> 
> And you're right. It's the same elsewhere. Convert or die. I hear that from friends in other countries, and also from some of the Islamic people I work with here. Not as blunt, but the meaning is the same.
> 
> Religion of peace, my a**.


I think our boys are under orders not to fire unless fired upon. That said, I'll bet they are just looking for a stray bullet to give reason...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

I observed an unusually high level of AFP units on the move in and around B.C. today! Most likely a result of reshuffling to cover for the reassignment of the local Scout Ranger Bn to Zamboanga!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a shame for the country that something this "small" can throw the gov't and military a curve, and create so much turmoil.

And when you think about how many aircraft the Air Force actually has...

It's really sad that they have lost the means to protect themselves adequately.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Regarding redeployment of 1st Bn Scout Rangers

DAILY STAR: Top Stories


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

yakc130 said:


> It's a shame for the country that something this "small" can throw the gov't and military a curve, and create so much turmoil.
> 
> And when you think about how many aircraft the Air Force actually has...
> 
> It's really sad that they have lost the means to protect themselves adequately.


More than the lack of means, it more lack of guts and political will to do what should have been done long ago..


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

THIS! 

Look what happened to Neville Chamberlain. Appeasement does not work.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

PR too had suspended flights to ZAM !!!



yakc130 said:


> It's a shame for the country that something this "small" can throw the gov't and military a curve, and create so much turmoil.
> 
> And when you think about how many aircraft the Air Force actually has...
> 
> It's really sad that they have lost the means to protect themselves adequately.


When you realise how much money the Govt is bleeding on various 'businessmen' taking cuts, I bet not more than 10 % of all revenue even reach the govt ..

After all, show me one senator who didn't benefit from the current govt, previous govt, all the way to Marcos ? And all of them either directly or indirectly make mega bucks on deals .. 

Yah, starting from Malampaya, if only a reasonable amount of $ reaches the govt, they will have more than enough $ to make PAF an Airforce- instead of a Paper Air Force .. 

Ever wonder why they go asking for bids for used UH1s ? Apparently because they can't afford new stuff. Have you seen what the Presidential fleet has ? 3 X S76, 1X S70, and more modern ... 412s .. and more .. 

ah, well ..


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

The reason behind the fighting in Zamboanga is that the peace process is indeed working. The MILF split from the MNLF, partly as they wanted dialogue with the government, and now they look to take charge of the new semi-autonomous entity. Now the remaining MNLF are split into three factions and the faction that operates in Central Mindanao is also pro-peace (hence the BIFF, a small unit, split from them). 

Misuari is now feeling isolated and if the MILF deliver real peace & development through the Bangsamoro initiative then he loses credibility and support. Hence his input into the Sabah conflict and his claims on Palawan. He wants to be seen as the driver for independence, whereas the MILF are looking to remain within the Philippines.

Basically the peace process has done much for reducing the influence of those who want a military solution and outright succession; hence the attempt now to derail this process.

This isn't a war with nice neat front-lines along which you can array your forces.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Billfish said:


> The reason behind the fighting in Zamboanga is that the peace process is indeed working. The MILF split from the MNLF, partly as they wanted dialogue with the government, and now they look to take charge of the new semi-autonomous entity. Now the remaining MNLF are split into three factions and the faction that operates in Central Mindanao is also pro-peace (hence the BIFF, a small unit, split from them).
> 
> Misuari is now feeling isolated and if the MILF deliver real peace & development through the Bangsamoro initiative then he loses credibility and support. Hence his input into the Sabah conflict and his claims on Palawan. He wants to be seen as the driver for independence, whereas the MILF are looking to remain within the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Rarely are!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New troops*



overmyer said:


> I observed an unusually high level of AFP units on the move in and around B.C. today! Most likely a result of reshuffling to cover for the reassignment of the local Scout Ranger Bn to Zamboanga!


They should have kept that a secret now these guys are moving out, LOL what blunders, their operations should be kept within house but it was headlines.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Rarely are!


 Agreed! You'd be amazed as to how many people believe it works that way.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> I think our boys are under orders not to fire unless fired upon. That said, I'll bet they are just looking for a stray bullet to give reason...


Would love to see those guys swoop in and save the day but suspect that somehow in some way that isn't a good idea. Could just see the PI becoming the new frontline in the anti-US jihad...so I'm thinking if these guys want the option of disappearing into the jungle maybe its not a bad thing. Hunt em down later out of the spotlight.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> joenasia said:
> 
> 
> > uh ho ..
> ...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I doubt that any of the MNLF or BIFF groups would even try to come near any US Forces in the area. They know that;

1. We are a whole different breed of animal and will use "overwhelming force" in any encounter requiring self-defense.
2. It will just bolster the case for the US to send more forces there (which is what happened in 2002 when they killed 2 SF soldiers with an IED). 

They will avoid any contact with the US at any cost and the US will not provide an opportunity for such an encounter.


My friends there are fedup with this crap and there are lots of armed civilian auxiliaries now augmenting the AFP and Police. There were some mishaps today involving these auxiliaries with the AFP. These have since been remedied (according to the Mayor). 

Some of the terrorists (that's what they are), have moved to the west in the Canelar barangay which is just to the west of City Proper. They were encountered at a police checkpoint. 2 were killed and the remaining 8 of that group are being hunted down.

It is a very tense situation and the lack of public information being disseminated only leads to the confusion and panic being encountered by the residents.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

*Good news*

Jon, support your friends anyway you can. They are the long term solution. 99.9% of the population just assumes " big brother " is the solution and will take care. Great people there. Money, food, prayers, vocal support, and if inclined when this passes go visit and help prepare as " next time" is coming.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

joenasia said:


> Jon, support your friends anyway you can. They are the long term solution. 99.9% of the population just assumes " big brother " is the solution and will take care. Great people there. Money, food, prayers, vocal support, and if inclined when this passes go visit and help prepare as " next time" is coming.


I agree with you Joe. I have already gathered as many as can get there to the compound that I built guarded by German Shepherds, 3M tall wall with electrified spikes at least 8km from the conflict area.

It's devastating to the Mrs as her heart is there and unable to do anything from the distance (other than offer the safe haven to all that can get there).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Hunt em down later out of the spotlight.


this 'hunt em down' never happens in PH, except when the president or somebody gets riled up

Recently the president swore he will destroy NPA and what has happened since ?

And during one of the hostage negotiation, one of the Mindanao area mayor threatened the Abu Sayaf, if they don't stick to their words, Hell will be Unleashed .. so .. I dread to think how that part of Mindanao is .. 

The funny thing is, these politicians speak with so much conviction, all believe them 100% ..


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> this 'hunt em down' never happens in PH, except when the president or somebody gets riled up
> 
> Recently the president swore he will destroy NPA and what has happened since ?
> 
> ...


Its impossible to erradicate an ideology but, at least here on ******, the NPA has been reduced to not much more than a few ragtail bandit gangs due to combination of military pursuit operations, law enforcement arrests of identified wanted members, infrastructure projects to combat poverty and programs offering amnesty to those who surrender!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

overmyer said:


> Its impossible to erradicate an ideology but, at least here on ******, the NPA has been reduced to not much more than a few ragtail bandit gangs due to combination of military pursuit operations, law enforcement arrests of identified wanted members, infrastructure projects to combat poverty and programs offering amnesty to those who surrender!


interesting ..

I met a few nurses here in SG, who had done stints with NPA, when they coudn't get work after graduation


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> interesting ..
> 
> I met a few nurses here in SG, who had done stints with NPA, when they coudn't get work after graduation


The RPA broke off from the NPA several years ago here and entered into peace negotiations. Final agreement just waiting Aquinos signature. In meantime, no love lost btwn remaining NPA here and them. RPA often helps govt locate NPA cadre. Also Prov Govt here has been vry active in extending aid into poor provinces incl free medical asst.
Last action of any real significance here involved NPA cadre brought in from Bohol. Didn't sit will with Ilonggos, incl. remaining NPA cadre!
They didn't take will to cooperating with Tagalogs during resistance to Spanish & ltr American Colonial rule either!


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

My Airline has just contacted me and have organised a fleet of buses to take passengers from Zambo to General Santos for flights to Manila. There you go... I hope we have armed escorts. Its a long trip....regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

seram said:


> My Airline has just contacted me and have organised a fleet of buses to take passengers from Zambo to General Santos for flights to Manila. There you go... I hope we have armed escorts. Its a long trip....regards


Stay safe Mate and keep your head down. Hope using the busses is safe and the right thing to do. Also hope that the flight will leave as scheduled. 
Got your PM and just sent a reply.

Ingat!!!!!!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

seram said:


> My Airline has just contacted me and have organised a fleet of buses to take passengers from Zambo to General Santos for flights to Manila. There you go... I hope we have armed escorts. Its a long trip....regards


General Santos!! Bloody hell that's quite a trip, especially since you drive past Cotabato City on the way there which has a far, far busier airport. Even Dipolog has an airport and it's just up the road (and across some hills).

Stay safe.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Airport Choices*



Billfish said:


> General Santos!! Bloody hell that's quite a trip, especially since you drive past Cotabato City on the way there which has a far, far busier airport. Even Dipolog has an airport and it's just up the road (and across some hills).
> 
> Stay safe.





seram said:


> My Airline has just contacted me and have organised a fleet of buses to take passengers from Zambo to General Santos for flights to Manila. There you go... I hope we have armed escorts. Its a long trip....regards


*I had the same thought earlier myself. Especially Dipolod airport. Much closer as so far as I know is out of the current danger zone.
He probably knows best and would assume the govt has a reason for that plan. Nevertheless, if I were in that place and situation I think I would question the reasons for Gen San City. I'll be relieved to know he's outa there and back in the Subic area!*


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Billfish said:


> General Santos!! Bloody hell that's quite a trip, especially since you drive past Cotabato City on the way there which has a far, far busier airport. Even Dipolog has an airport and it's just up the road (and across some hills).
> 
> Stay safe.


Cotabato? Wonderful, as that's been an area where NPA has been active! Hope your given AFP/PNP escorts!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

ACS released a new updated warning!

September 12, 2013



THE EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES IS TRANSMITTING THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AS A PUBLIC SERVICE TO U.S. CITIZENS IN THE PHILIPPINES. PLEASE DISSEMINATE THIS MESSAGE TO ALL U.S. CITIZENS IN YOUR ORGANIZATION OR NEIGHBORHOOD.

THANK YOU.



Threat Against Foreigners in Southern Mindanao

The U.S. Embassy wishes to alert U.S. citizens that a credible threat against foreigners has been identified in southern Mindanao. Individuals associated with known extremist groups are believed to have been conducting surveillance on public shopping malls and western-based cafés in the area, as possible targets of interest. 



Extremists may elect to use conventional or non-conventional weapons, and target both official and private interests. Examples of such targets include high-profile sporting events, residential areas, business offices, hotels, clubs, restaurants, places of worship, schools, public areas, and other destinations frequented by foreigners.



As a result, the Embassy advises all U.S. citizens residing in the southern Mindanao area to exercise extreme caution and re-evaluate their personal safety situation. The Embassy strongly reiterates its recommendation that U.S. citizens exercise extreme caution when travelling to Mindanao and to keep personal safety and security in mind during any stay in Mindanao. For more information on security conditions in Mindanao, please refer to the July 4, 2013 Travel Warning for the Philippines that is posted on our web site, Messages to U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines.



The Embassy wishes to remind all U.S. citizens to remain vigilant and maintain an appropriate level of personal security in all circumstances by reviewing your personal safety plans; remaining aware of your surroundings, including local events; and monitoring local news sources for updates.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gov't troops engaged in 2hr firefight w/150 or so on Basilan.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> I had the same thought earlier myself. Especially Dipolod airport. Much closer as so far as I know is out of the current danger zone.
> He probably knows best and would assume the govt has a reason for that plan. Nevertheless, if I were in that place and situation I think I would question the reasons for Gen San City. I'll be relieved to know he's outa there and back in the Subic area!


PhilStar carrying story (today's edition) reporting that stranded air passengers to be airlifted via PAF C-130s from Zambo Airport to Mactan-Cebu where they will be flown commercially to their original flight destinations!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Gov't troops engaged in 2hr firefight w/150 or so on Basilan.


This is an age old tactic in an attempt to split the focus of the AFP. Unfortunately for the MNLF, the AFP has sufficient numbers to engage both at the same time.....


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jon1 said:


> This is an age old tactic in an attempt to split the focus of the AFP. Unfortunately for the MNLF, the AFP has sufficient numbers to engage both at the same time.....


AFP apparently intercepted them as they attempted to attack/cease the island's main christian enclave!
Most likely, they thought AFP had pulled units out to reinforce those in Zamboanga. Unfortunately for them, that didn't occur! The reinforcements came from elsewhere!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

overmyer said:


> AFP apparently intercepted them as they attempted to attack/cease the island's main christian enclave!
> Most likely, they thought AFP had pulled units out to reinforce those in Zamboanga. Unfortunately for them, that didn't occur! The reinforcements came from elsewhere!


Yes. About 5 years ago the AFP finally wisened up to the tactics. They split their military forces to focus on Eastern and Western Mindanao. There are now HQ in Zambo and Davao. It used to be a tail chasing event when these events would crop up. They would start something in Basilan or Cotabato to divert AFP resources usually resulting in allowing the Rebels or Terrorists to escape where they were pinned down.

I am glad to see that the fruits of this reorganization are finally starting to pay off.....


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Cotabato? Wonderful, as that's been an area where NPA has been active! Hope your given AFP/PNP escorts!


No, Cotabato City, the capital of Maguindanao on the coast. It is the administrative capital of ARMM, even though it is technically an exclave.

Anyway it has a big airport and the bus will have to drive through it to get to General Santos.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Billfish said:


> No, Cotabato City, the capital of Maguindanao on the coast. It is the administrative capital of ARMM, even though it is technically an exclave.
> 
> Anyway it has a big airport and the bus will have to drive through it to get to General Santos.


My bad! I was thinking somewhere else!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

I dropped by my bank today (first time in a week plus) and noticed that they have sign advising customers that "until further notice" they aren't accepting checks drawn on accounts from Zamboanga and Basilan. Interesting.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Its being reported that Commercial flights into/out of Zambo will resume tomorrow (Thursday)!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> I dropped by my bank today (first time in a week plus) and noticed that they have sign advising customers that "until further notice" they aren't accepting checks drawn on accounts from Zamboanga and Basilan. Interesting.


Don't I feel stupid! I forgot that, unlike US and Western Banking institutions, Philippine Banks are not as interconnected computerwise! The reason checks drawn on Zamboanga Banks aren't being accepted in because those branches are and have been closed because of the fighting and there are no employees on hand to "verify" the checks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

overmyer said:


> Don't I feel stupid! I forgot that, unlike US and Western Banking institutions, Philippine Banks are not as interconnected computerwise! The reason checks drawn on Zamboanga Banks aren't being accepted in because those branches are and have been closed because of the fighting and there are no employees on hand to "verify" the checks!


Amazing how disconnected banks and most everything else is here isn't it? Even after years of living here we still get lessons in living every day. Hahaha...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Amazing how disconnected banks and most everything else is here isn't it? Even after years of living here we still get lessons in living every day. Hahaha...


Yep! LOL!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

overmyer: doesn't help that almost all banks are privately owned, and the owners have no interest in updating their technology .. after all, it is a captive market, so why bother ?

I was told so, by a company trying to implement interbank automated cheque clearence, and the guys hit a dead end, even when talking to banks belong to the same "BOSS" (eg: connecting PNB and Allied Bank .. ) 

And I guess it works fine, if, like when LBC bank went down, the other banks belonging to the same boss can continue like nothing happened !!

Welcome to PH

Life if FUN here


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Banks*



ecureilx said:


> overmyer: doesn't help that almost all banks are privately owned, and the owners have no interest in updating their technology .. after all, it is a captive market, so why bother ?
> 
> I was told so, by a company trying to implement interbank automated cheque clearence, and the guys hit a dead end, even when talking to banks belong to the same "BOSS" (eg: connecting PNB and Allied Bank .. )
> 
> ...


Had no idea the PNB bank was privately owned... my branch finally got around to putting in the electronic number or next number sign, they still don't have ATM cards.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> overmyer: doesn't help that almost all banks are privately owned, and the owners have no interest in updating their technology .. after all, it is a captive market, so why bother ?
> 
> I was told so, by a company trying to implement interbank automated cheque clearence, and the guys hit a dead end, even when talking to banks belong to the same "BOSS" (eg: connecting PNB and Allied Bank .. )
> 
> ...


Its not that the banks are privately owned (most are worldwide) or that they don't have the tech infrastructure. It's more a case of 'we've always done it this way' and a reluctance to cooperate with each other. Even now Globe and PLDT are only now beginning to interconnect their telco exchanges.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Alway's done it this way*



overmyer said:


> Its not that the banks are privately owned (most are worldwide) or that they don't have the tech infrastructure. It's more a case of 'we've always done it this way' and a reluctance to cooperate with each other. Even now Globe and PLDT are only now beginning to interconnect their telco exchanges.


Thats true! I mentioned some of these issue's and the response I got was that it's the standard, how things are done and my reply is a way to fix it with no response.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

overmyer said:


> Its not that the banks are privately owned (most are worldwide) or that they don't have the tech infrastructure. It's more a case of 'we've always done it this way' and a reluctance to cooperate with each other. Even now Globe and PLDT are only now beginning to interconnect their telco exchanges.


i would still say, unlike other banks world wide, most, if not all PH banks are PRIVATELY Owned - i.e. one or two share holders 

And with the very submissive market, why waste too much money on improving things ?

like take Smart - before you depart, you must turn on roaming, and vice versa when you get back .. why ? because the owners of Smart (again private = very very private) have no incentive to improve basic infrastructure .. after all, the majority of the clients accept things the way they are .. 

Now, back to topic, I understand Prez A is in Zambo city, to avoid the fall out of the Pork story .. could it really be so ??


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> i would still say, unlike other banks world wide, most, if not all PH banks are PRIVATELY Owned - i.e. one or two share holders
> 
> And with the very submissive market, why waste too much money on improving things ?
> 
> ...


Smart, Sun and Talk n Text are wholly owned by PLDT which is a publically traded corporation. Globe on the other hand is a partnership btwn the Ayala family and Singapore Telecom. Pres. Aquino has been in Zambo for the past week!


----------

